# Andar /  caminar



## SOL1

Hola a todos,

Necesito saber cual es la diferencia entre andar y caminar. Por ejemplo, se dice: voy andando o caminando a mi trabajo??

Gracias!!

hasta luego


----------



## chari72

Creo que caminando es un poco más poético, sólo eso


----------



## soy-yo

Me hace recordar la cancion de Cecilia :  "El caso es andar"

****
Los enlaces hacia Youtube no están permitidos a no ser que se tenga la autorización escrita del propietario de la página/vídeo/medio del que ha sido sacado el vídeo... en la duda y por respeto de los derechos de autores (reglas 16 y 17) se suprimen.
Martine (mod...)
 
Te invito a que la escuches.


----------



## Domtom

_andar_ y _caminar_ significan la misma cosa, son sinónimos.

_andar_ es ir de un lugar a otros dando pasos y _caminar_ es ir andando de un lugar a otro o andar determinada distancia.


----------



## ROBYROBYROBY

Hola a todos,
que diferencia hay entre andar y caminar?? 
Es correcto decir ayer anduvimos al lago? o ayer fuimos andando al lago?

Muchisimas gracias con antelacion


----------



## bellota_2601

Según la DRAE significan casi lo mismo:
*andar**1**.*
(De una var. romance del lat. _ambulāre_).

*1. *intr. Dicho de un ser animado: Ir de un lugar a otro dando pasos. 
*2. *intr. Dicho de algo inanimado: Ir de un lugar a otro. 
*3. *intr. Dicho de un artefacto o de una máquina: Moverse para ejecutar sus funciones. _Andar el reloj, un molino_
*4. *intr. *estar* (‖ hallarse en un determinado estado). _Andar alguien bueno o malo, alegre o triste, torpe o prudente_
*5. *intr. *haber* (‖ hallarse, existir). _Andan muchos locos sueltos por la calle_
*caminar**.*
(De _camino_).

*1. *tr. Andar determinada distancia. _Hoy he caminado diez kilómetros._
*2. *intr. Ir de viaje.
*3. *intr. Dicho de un hombre o de un animal: Ir andando de un lugar a otro.
*4. *intr. Dicho de una cosa inanimada: Seguir su curso. _Caminar los ríos, los planetas._
*5. *intr. Dirigirse a un lugar o meta, avanzar hacia él.


Pero en cuanto a la oración creo que quedaría mejor si dijeras: "Ayer fuimos al lago" o también "Ayer nos fuimos caminando al lago".

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

También se puede decir:
_Ayer fuimos andando al lago._
_Ayer fuimos al lago andando._

En ambas oraciones el verbo principal es "fuimos" (ir) y "andando" cumple la función de complemento circunstancial de modo, de la misma manera que si dijéramos "fuimos en coche" o "fuimos en bicicleta".


----------



## MarieSuzanne

De hecho, como queda claro por el DRAE, son sinónimos, pero yo diría que en España se usa mucho más "andar" que "caminar" y que en Argentina es a la inversa. Cuestión de gustos.


----------



## Jellby

Por lo que oigo en la televisión, diría que en la zona catalana de España gusta más "caminar" que "andar".


----------



## ManPaisa

¿En qué contextos usan ustedes _andar_ y en cuáles _caminar_?


----------



## jmx

Para mí, "caminar" siempre es sustituible por "andar", pero no al revés. "Caminar" solo tiene un significado, avanzar poniendo un pie delante del otro, en cambio "andar" tiene más significados figurados.


----------



## miguel89

> Para mí, "caminar" siempre es sustituible por "andar", pero no al revés. "Caminar" solo tiene un significado, avanzar poniendo un pie delante del otro, en cambio "andar" tiene más significados figurados.


A mí me parece (corríjanme si estoy errado) que por acá preferimos usar _caminar_ cuando hablamos de personas y _andar_ cuando hablamos de vehículos.


Se me ocurre que empleamos _andar_:
Como un verbo auxiliar:
Ando cansado.
Andaba buscando empleo.

Como el imperativo de ir:
Andá a comprar manzanas.

Como sinónimo de _funcionar_:
El televisor no anda.

Como verbo de movimiento de vehículos:
Anda en bicicleta.
Este coche anda rápido.


----------



## Vampiro

Hola, ManPaisa.
Son palabras, ambas, con muchos significados como para suponer que pueda haber una regla respecto de su uso.  Yo creo que en la mayoría de los casos son intercambiables.
Ahora, si te refieres al hecho puntual de desplazarse a pie, yo personalmente uso “caminar”, casi siempre.
Saludos.
_


----------



## El peruano

solo podrían ser sinónimos ....¿no creen?


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Caminar* es un verbo de semántica más restringida que *andar* (que además puede ser auxiliar en perífrasis aspectuales). En _caminar_ siempre está presente la idea de _andar por un camino, por una vía_. 
_Anduve por el campo, por el monte,_ pero _caminé por el paseo, por la alameda, por las calles._


----------



## Vampiro

Sin embargo “caminar” puede ser utilizado en sentido metafórico, como un tropo de metonimia exacerbada con claros indicios de sinécdoque restrigida, con un valor más bien simbólico que literal.
 
“Los negocios de la empresa este año caminan bien”
“Caminamos hacia la destrucción de la institución”
“Camino por las páginas disfrutando la lectura”
 
Saludos.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Sin embargo “caminar” puede ser utilizado en sentido metafórico, como un tropo de metonimia exacerbada con claros indicios de sinécdoque restrigida, con un valor más bien simbólico que literal.


Vampiro, a este paso te contratan en la RAE.


----------



## Calambur

XiaoRoel said:


> Vampiro, a este paso te contratan en la RAE.


Ji, ji,... sería mil veces preferible a un A. Pérez-Reverte, ¿no?



miguel89 said:


> A mí me parece (corríjanme si estoy errado) que por acá preferimos usar _caminar_ cuando hablamos de personas y _andar_ cuando hablamos de vehículos. (Y también en los otros casos que mencionás).


Comparto lo que decís, *miguel89*; nada que corregir. Por aquí, se usa como vos decís.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Vampiro said:


> Ahora, si te refieres al hecho puntual de desplazarse a pie, yo personalmente uso “caminar”, casi siempre.


Lo mismo digo, menos en la adivinanza del perejil, siempre caminamos.
Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> menos en la *adivinanza del perejil*, siempre caminamos.


¿Cuál es? ¿Pérez va, Gil viene?...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Calambur said:


> ¿Cuál es? ¿Pérez va, Gil viene?...


Mi versión no se aparta ni un milímetro del título que le puso ManPaisa a este hilo: Pérez anda, Gil camina, ¿quién es el tonto que no adivina?


----------



## caniho

ManPaisa said:


> ¿En qué contextos usan ustedes _andar_ y en cuáles _caminar_?




El uso de una u otra depende también de preferencias regionales. Por ejemplo, donde yo vivo la palabra caminar no se usa normalmente en conversación. En cambio sé de otros lugares en España donde se prefiere caminar a andar.

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Andaste es un occidentalismo hispánico que pertenece a otro sistema lingüístico, no al español. Pero nunca se sabe con la Irreal.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá preferimos caminar (para ir a pie de un lugar a otro). Pero también usamos mucho andar en otros contextos:

¡Anda! ¡Hubieras visto lo que hizo Pepe!
¡Ándale! ¡Date prisa!
¡Ándale! Esa es la respuesta correcta.
Ando muy triste.
¿Ya andan? (Así preguntamos si dos personas ya son novios).


----------



## Escalador

Aquí decimos:
*Andá *en vez de *ve*, cuando se necesita utilizar el imperativo del verbo ir.
1. Andate a tu casa.
2. Andate de aquí.
Pero no usamos para este fin el verbo caminar. Ese sería un contexto como los que pedís, ¿no?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

caniho said:


> El uso de una u otra depende también de preferencias regionales. Por ejemplo, donde yo vivo la palabra caminar no se usa normalmente en conversación. En cambio sé de otros lugares en España dónde se prefiere caminar a andar.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Exacto.
En Canarias ocurre lo contrario. Para el hecho de desplazarse a pie se usa preferentemente caminar.

Donde yo vivo en Andalucía los niños cuando dan los primeros pasos están aprendiendo a andar. En Canarias los niños aprenden a caminar.
En Andalucía voy andando al trabajo. En Canarias iba caminando.

Cuando llegué a Andalucía y decía "voy caminando al cine" lo veían raro y lo entendían como si fuera andando de un modo especial ,como una actividad deportiva o algo así, como se hace una caminata por el campo, no como el hecho normal de ir a pie.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

XiaoRoel said:


> *Caminar* es un verbo de semántica más restringida que *andar* (que además puede ser auxiliar en perífrasis aspectuales). En _caminar_ siempre está presente la idea de _andar por un camino, por una vía_.
> _Anduve por el campo, por el monte,_ pero _caminé por el paseo, por la alameda, por las calles._


 
Xiao, tu opinión, además de convincente, es menos difícil de entender que las que de ordinario nos ofreces.
Ergo, doblemente agradecido.

_Unas citas de uso atípico de andar y caminar:_

_Andábamos sin buscarnos pero sabiendo que andábamos para encontrarnos_
_(Rayuela, Julio Cortázar)_

_Anda, y que te ondulen con la 'permanén', y pa suavizarte, que te den 'col-crém’._
_(Chotis Pichi, de Las Leandras, zarzuela de Alonso, del Castillo y Román)_

_Caminante, no hay camino, se hace camino al andar (Antonio Machado)_

_Y digo atípico en este tercer caso, porque contra lo que dijo XiaoRoel y que creo convincente, don Antonio sostiene que, al menos en sentido poético, se puede caminar por donde no hay camino hasta que se ha hecho caminando._

_P.S. Eso por no entrar en la terminología musical, con ejemplos tan brillantes como el 'Andante con moto' del 2º movimiento de la 5ª sinfonía de Beethoven._


----------



## Fer BA

Vampiro said:


> Sin embargo “caminar” puede ser utilizado en sentido metafórico, como un tropo de metonimia exacerbada con claros indicios de sinécdoque restrigida, con un valor más bien simbólico que literal.
> 
> “Los negocios de la empresa este año caminan bien”
> “Caminamos hacia la destrucción de la institución”
> “Camino por las páginas disfrutando la lectura”
> 
> Saludos.
> _


 

¡¡ Vampiro 2011 para la Academia !! 

Aquí creo que la idea detrás del uso de _caminar_ es reemplazar a _marchar_. 

Los negocios funcionan bien -> los negocios marchan bien -> los negocios caminan bien.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Vampiro said:


> Sin embargo “caminar” puede ser utilizado en sentido metafórico, como un tropo de metonimia exacerbada con claros indicios de sinécdoque restrigida, con un valor más bien simbólico que literal.
> 
> “Los negocios de la empresa este año caminan bien”
> “Caminamos hacia la destrucción de la institución”
> “Camino por las páginas disfrutando la lectura”
> 
> Saludos.
> _


 
Parece que has sido vampirizado por alguien más o menos cercano.

De las tres frases que mencionas, quizás las segunda sería la única que se diría en España.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Parece que has sido vampirizado por alguien más o menos cercano.
> 
> De las tres frases que mencionas, quizás las segunda sería la única que se diría en España.



Es que en España somos menos imaginativos en el uso del sentido metafórico, como un tropo de metonimia  exacerbada con claros indicios de sinécdoque restrigida, con un valor  más bien simbólico que literal.

Por eso, incluso en el segundo caso diríamos: 'Vamos hacia la destrucción de la institución' y para ser enfáticos
'Vamos de cabeza hacia la destrucción de la institución'.

Añado otro célebre ejemplo de uso de caminar sin intención de hacerlo ni de trazar senda y aún menos camino:

Fernando VII, en 1820, jurando la Constitución de 1812-_"Caminemos todos  juntos y yo el primero por la senda constitucional..."_


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

XiaoRoel said:


> *Caminar* es un verbo de semántica más restringida que *andar* (que además puede ser auxiliar en perífrasis aspectuales). En _caminar_ siempre está presente la idea de _andar por un camino, por una vía_.
> _Anduve por el campo, por el monte,_ pero _caminé por el paseo, por la alameda, por las calles._



Me gustó su comentario. Creo que a partir de ahora emplearé los verbos con mayor precisión. Le quedo agradecida.


----------



## Empuje taquiónico

Este es un hilo viejo, pero quería agregar mi granito de arena. Por acá por Argentina al menos, "andar" y "caminar" no son sinónimos. "Andar" es mucho más general y se usa en especial para hablar de vehículos: "el auto anda muy rápido". También se usa para aparatos, con el sentido de "funcionar": "La radio no anda". "Caminar", en cambio, es la forma más natural de decir lo que los españoles expresan con el verbo "andar", vale decir, ir dando pasos.

Saludos


----------



## loudspeaker

¡Buenas tardes, compañía!

He movido Roma a Santiago. He leído otros hilos. He consultado dicccionarios. Incluso, he preguntado a amigos/ as, pero sigo confusa.

Ejemplo:
Ayer fui a ___________.
A: caminar/ andar, indistintamente
B: andar
C: caminar

Algo tan escueto no es posible que me tiene aturdida .  Sé que andar y caminar son, casi siempre, intercambiables. Mis amigos españoles me dicen:
" Yo siempre digo "ayer fui a caminar" porque si digo " ayer fui a andar, hay demasiadas aaa por medio " ayer fui aaaandar". 
Otros eligen caminar porque es una actividad. Por último, otros dicen " cualquiera de los dos".
Necesito vuestra ayuda definitivamente.

Por cierto, yo me quedo con la respuesta C


----------



## ACQM

Cualquiera de las dos. Después de pensarlo un rato no creo que haya una opción más correcta o más común o que puedas diferenciar significandos entre una y la otra. Yo prefiero "andar", pero casi siempre uso "andar" y uso muy poco el verbo "caminar", creo que es algo bastante personal.


----------



## Vampiro

"Caminar", a todo evento.
"Ayer salí a andar", además de sonar extrañísimo podría no significar lo mismo (¿qué tal si saliste a andar en bote o en bicicleta?).
_


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Vampiro said:


> "Caminar", a todo evento.
> "Ayer salí a andar", además de sonar extrañísimo podría no significar lo mismo (¿qué tal si saliste a andar en bote o en bicicleta?).
> _



Por aquí yo creo que andar es sobre todo con los pies (a menos que sea traerse algo entre manos o hablemos de un reloj).
Pasear podría dar lugar a más equívocos...


----------



## ACQM

Vampiro said:


> "Caminar", a todo evento.
> "Ayer salí a andar", además de sonar extrañísimo podría no significar lo mismo (¿qué tal si saliste a andar en bote o en bicicleta?).
> _



Por aquí no "andamos en bote" ni "andamos en bicicleta". Creo que los vascos sí lo dicen así, pero no otros españoles. Nosotros "vamos en barca" o "vamos en bicicleta" o "montamos en bicicleta".


----------



## Vampiro

ACQM said:


> Por aquí no "andamos en bote" ni "andamos en bicicleta". Creo que los vascos sí lo dicen así, pero no otros españoles. Nosotros "vamos en barca" o "vamos en bicicleta" o "montamos en bicicleta".


Bueno, pero no se sientan culpables, que nadie es perfecto.
_


----------



## Elxenc

loudspeaker said:


> ¡Buenas tardes, compañía!
> 
> *He movido Roma a Santiago*. He leído otros hilos. He consultado diccionarios. Incluso, he preguntado a amigos/ as, pero sigo confusa.




¡Hola!

Aunque no sea el tema de tu pregunta, a la cual contestaré después. 
Yo la frase que citas y que he señalado en tu mensaje la conozco de otra forma:  _*Remover Roma con Santiago*_ (_He removido Roma con Santiago_)

Respecto a la diferencia entre andar y caminar. Según el uso que yo he oído hacer: * Caminar *siempre es moverse con ayuda de los propios pies. * Andar *es  sinónimo de la acción anterior, pero también se le añade otros  significados "_sobreentendidos_".  Camina tontamente= da traspiés, tropezones; *Anda tonto por ahí *(un estado)=está haciendo el tonto, no lo que debería hacer. *Anda por ah*í= Está por ahí. *Fulanita últimamente anda con un chico forastero*= Está saliendo/es novia de... Y algunas más que resultaría exhaustivo, y quizás cansino, citarlas todas.

Saludos.


----------



## loudspeaker

Gracias, Elxenc, pero te has olvidado de lo más importante: ¿A, B o C?


----------



## Elxenc

loudspeaker said:


> Gracias, Elxenc, pero te has olvidado de lo más importante: ¿A, B o C?



He pensado que se sobreentendía de mi respuesta: ...._*Caminar *siempre es moverse con ayuda de los propios pies. * Andar *es  sinónimo de la acción anterior,__ pero también se le añade otros  significados  .._. Te añadía algunos significados _extra_ de *andar* que no se pueden usar con caminar

Entonces la fórmula  *A*, a todas luces.

Saludos. 
Hasta otra.

P.D. Edito para ponerte este enlace de un hilo que acabo de ver, donde se dan algunos significados/usos más de los que he puesto antes para *andar*: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2497645&page=2&p=12578715#post12578715


----------



## loudspeaker

Elxenc said:


> He pensado que se sobreentendía de mi respuesta: ...._*Caminar *siempre es moverse con ayuda de los propios pies. * Andar *es  sinónimo de la acción anterior,__ pero también se le añade otros  significados  .._. Te añadía algunos significados _extra_ de *andar* que no se pueden usar con caminar
> 
> Entonces la fórmula  *A*, a todas luces.
> 
> Saludos.
> Hasta otra.



Sí, perdona, no me he fijado antes. Debe ser que ya se cierran mis ojos porque llevo muchas horas estudiando español.
 Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## oa2169

loudspeaker said:


> Sí, perdona, no me he fijado antes. Debe ser que* ya se cierran mis ojos porque llevo muchas horas estudiando *español.
> Gracias de nuevo.



¡Ándate a dormir entonces!.

¡Camínate a dormir, entonces!.


----------



## loudspeaker

Muchas gracias a todo el mundo por su colaboración.

 oa2169
La manera que te expresas es a la vez simpática y me produce  jajaja


----------



## germanbz

Si a lo que te refieres es exclusivamente al hecho de desplazarse con los pies, en tu primer post pienso que te has contestado. Como habrás observado en casi todos los casos son intercambiable y su uso es cuestión de gusto o costumbre.

Me voy a andar = me voy a caminar.

En mi caso, siempre uso "andar", ya que caminar me suena quizá un poco "literario", pero ya te digo que es una cosa de costumbre de uso no de significado. No sé si alguno de los que exprime las definiciones de los diccionarios pudiera relacionar caminar con "hacer camino" y diferenciarlo de andar como pura actividad física, pero en cualquier caso y en el uso corriente es lo mismo.


----------



## blasita

loudspeaker said:


> Ejemplo:
> Ayer fui a ___________.
> A: caminar/ andar, indistintamente
> B: andar
> C: caminar
> Por cierto, yo me quedo con la respuesta C [...] Mis amigos españoles me dicen:
> " Yo siempre digo "ayer fui a caminar" porque si digo " ayer fui a andar, hay demasiadas aaa por medio " ayer fui aaaandar".



Bueno, a mí me parece que tu elección es una preferencia. Sin embargo, _caminar_ y _andar_ son sinónimos en la mayoría de los casos. Mi opinión es que, sin contexto, este es uno de ellos y que la opción *A *es la correcta. No nos dices si se trata de una pregunta de algún examen (¿del DELE?) o de algo que has ideado tú.

Pienso que no deberías darle más vueltas (también estoy segura de que hay otros hilos sobre este tema que se pueden consultar) porque el hecho es que existen diferencias/preferencias regionales en el uso de estos dos verbos. Me extraña mucho lo que te han dicho esos amigos españoles; a mí decir "ayer fui a andar" no me causa ninguna dificultad (de hecho porque suena como una sola 'a' en una conversación normal coloquial) y es lo que normalmente diría. 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## loudspeaker

blasita said:


> Bueno, a mí me parece que tu elección es una preferencia. Sin embargo, _caminar_ y _andar_ son sinónimos en la mayoría de los casos. Mi opinión es que, sin contexto, este es uno de ellos y que la opción *A *es la correcta. No nos dices si se trata de una pregunta de algún examen (¿del DELE?) o de algo que has ideado tú.
> 
> Pienso que no deberías darle más vueltas (también estoy segura de que hay otros hilos sobre este tema que se pueden consultar) porque el hecho es que existen diferencias/preferencias regionales en el uso de estos dos verbos. Me extraña mucho lo que te han dicho esos amigos españoles; a mí decir "ayer fui a andar" no me causa ninguna dificultad (de hecho porque suena como una sola 'a' en una conversación normal coloquial) y es lo que normalmente diría.
> 
> Saludos a todos.



No es idea mía. Es una conversación real entre mis amigos. El contexto es como sigue:

Mi amiga a su novio-  Ayer te llamé y no me contestaste.
Novio-  Fui a andar por el parque. No llevaba el móvil conmigo.
Mi amiga- Ah,  aaandar. Qué raro suena eso. Será " fui a caminar" , que así no te ahogas con las aaaaa.
Novio - Ah, mírala, qué listaaaaaa. Sí, fui aaaaandar.
( yo pregunto si es posible utilizar los dos verbos porque así lo había estudiado)
Otro amigo: Se dice caminar. Es una actividad claramente. El verbo andar tiene muchas connotaciones, etc, etc, etc.

Yo he buscado en otros hilos de Wordreference pero no aclaraban mi duda. Quizás debí haber escrito esta conversación para que entendías mejor, pero parecía mucho rollo


----------



## aprendiendo argento

_Andar _por_ caminar _es un peninsularismo.


----------



## blasita

loudspeaker said:


> No es idea mía. Es una conversación real entre mis amigos. El contexto es como sigue: [...]
> Yo he buscado en otros hilos de Wordreference pero no aclaraban mi duda. Quizás debí haber escrito esta conversación para que entendías mejor, pero parecía mucho rollo



Gracias, Loudspeaker. No, realmente no es 'mucho rollo'; el contexto es siempre importante y muchas veces imprescindible para ofrecer una respuesta adecuada a una determinada pregunta (además es una regla de estos foros). Pues parece que dices que esas dos personas son españolas y que es una conversación que oíste (no de un libro o parecido), ¿no? Me reafirmo en lo que he dicho hace un momentito: hay *preferencias regionales* y lo que yo diría sería precisamente 'ayer (me) fui a _andar_'. Ambos verbos son correctos (sinónimos) y se usan en esta situación. La razón de no usar 'andar' en esa frase debido a un tema de pronunciación me parece algo que no tiene fundamento alguno en la vida real, al menos para los nativos.


----------



## Vampiro

aprendiendo argento said:


> _Andar _por_ caminar _es un peninsularismo.


Yo creo lo mismo.
Cierto es que las palabras son sinónimos en algún cruce de acepciones, pero eso de:

Salí a andar.
Fui a andar por el parque.
Voy a salir a andar un rato.
Etc.

Por acá suenan rarísimas, muy a contrapelo.
En todos esos casos lo natural es “caminar”, para nuestra forma de hablar el español.
_


----------



## borgonyon

Si a eso añadimos expresiones centroamericanas como «no ando pisto» [no tengo dinero], «no camino dinero» no quedaría.

A fin de cuentas, el caso es andar.


----------



## germanbz

Vampiro said:


> Yo creo lo mismo.
> Cierto es que las palabras son sinónimos en algún cruce de acepciones, pero eso de:
> 
> Salí a andar.
> Fui a andar por el parque.
> Voy a salir a andar un rato.
> Etc.
> 
> Por acá suenan rarísimas, muy a contrapelo.
> En todos esos casos lo natural es “caminar”, para nuestra forma de hablar el español.
> _



Por eso hablamos de usos regionales, a mí en cambio: 
Me voy a caminar o salgo a caminar me suena raro o algo forzado. De hecho, oralmente es probable que personalmentre nunca haya usado "caminar", si quizá escrito.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Entre estos dos verbos hay muchísimas diferencias, además de la ya señalada repetidamente de tipo prosódico: esa secuencia complicada fonéticamente [fw_*y*_aand*a*ɹ/fw_*y*_and*a*ɹ] frente a la sencillez de [akamináɹ] (disculpad el poco cuidado en la transcripción, ya que quiero ser entendidos por todos, _pauca sed uera).
_Sus orígenes son muy diferentes. Mientras que *andar* es un verbo proveniente del _*latín *_vulgar, es decir, desde la oralidad del latín a la oralidad del romance, *caminar* es un verbo _no latino_, *céltico* (o ya derivado antiguamente de *_camminu_ o creación hispánica sombre _*camino*_) y _atestado en Hispania_ en época visigoda, y que ha dado _derivados en las distintas lenguas romances_. Es pues un celtismo "de éxito" en la baja latinidad en substitución de _uia_ y de _iter_.
*Ambulare* en los romances occidentales hispánicos da *andar* (el proceso de derivación tiene varias interpretaciones posibles, pero en todos los casos partiendo de _*ambulare*_, forma eminentemente oral, que substituía con ventaja al débil fonéticamente _ire_(/_uadere_), más formal y el usado por la lengua clásica.
Pero en gallego y en español, lenguas de fuerte sustrato céltico, la forma *caminar* (gal. arc. _*camỹar*_>gal. mod. _camiñar_/pt. _caminhar_) quedó muy viva en la lengua (apoyada en el éxito clamoroso de camino) y muy especializada (aunque pueda usarse figuradamente en algunas ocasiones) en describir la acción _humana_ de desplazarse por medio de las extremidades inferiores.
Pero mientras *ambulare* tiene un substantivo muy débil en su campo semántico (es de hecho el infinitivo *andar*, el substantivo verbal) pero un uso muy amplio y diverso en la lengua, como luego comentaré, _caminar_ tiene un campo reducid, sobre todo ante la amplitud semántica de *camino*.

Dicho lo anterior y visto el _carácter popular y oral_ (_ambulare_ fué además muy expandida en la lengua de los cristianos, popular y oral por definición) de ambas formas, *andar* y *caminar*, observamos que en el _campo semántico_ de *caminar*, la palabra fuerte, la base o eje del campo, es *camino*, con bastantes significados y apariciones en idiotismos, mientras que en el de andar el centro casi absoluto es el verbo.
El verbo *andar* en el sentido de ir por un sitio dando pasos (es decir, un sinónimo de _caminar_ -o de _marchar_-) deriva directamente del sentido que tomó _ambulare_ ('ir de aquí para allá' > 'rodear algo caminando' > 'caminar', 'ir') ya en latín (pero siempre popular, no presente en la alta literatura) y de creciente uso (seguramente ligado a la absoluta expansión cristiana a partir del siglo IV) en el latín vulgar o en el protorromance (sólo son términos diferentes para un mismo hecho). Este sería un uso _intransitivo_, el etimológico, _*andar*_ transitivo es ya creación romance, derivado del anterior con el significado de 'recorrer a pie' (una distancia, un camino).
Los otros significados de andar con sujeto de cosa son derivados del sentido propio.
Además _andar_ es auxiliar (a la par de _ir_ y, según el MM, aportando a la perífrasis durativa un sentido peyorativo) de peirífrasis durativas (de tempo lento) con gerundio.
Lo demás de este verbo son idiotismos y usos con significados especializados con distintos complementos de régimen introducidos por por, en, entre, tras, con.
Los idiotismos en que interviene andar son muy variados y pertenecen a lo oral (aunque se reflejen de vez en cuando o, incluso algunos mucho, como muletillas, en la lengua escrita) _andar derecho, todo se andará, de andar por casa_, y decenas más. También son frecuentes las _paremias_ del tipo _quien mal anda mal acaba, dime con quien andas y te diré quien eres_ y otras (el verbo *andar* como verbo de comportamiento valorable es de uso común en la lengua, _anda con buena/mala gente, anda mal, anda fastidiado, anda alegre, anda bien_, etc.).
Todavía su imperativo *anda*(_le_), ya segregado del paradigma verbal, tiene un uso abundante como interjección de sorpresa, desengaño, ánimo, rechazo, chulería, etc. en lo oral.
Se ve como un verbo fundamental de la lengua (a la par de *ir*, con el que compite en ciertos usos), pero muy de lo oral (frente al neutro ir).
*Caminar* en cambio es un verbo de cortísimo recorrido semántico y de *significado muy preciso* ligado a *camino* y al acto de _desplazarnos_ por él los _humanos_ (aunque luego, figuradamente, se pueda etender el campo semántico del sujeto, pero tampoco es cosa común).
La elección pues es estilística.


----------



## Elxenc

loudspeaker said:


> No es idea mía. Es una conversación real entre mis amigos. El contexto es como sigue:
> 
> Mi amiga a su novio-  Ayer te llamé y no me contestaste.
> _*Novio-  Fui a andar por el parque. No llevaba el móvil conmigo.*_
> Mi amiga- Ah,  aaandar. Qué raro suena eso. Será " fui a caminar" , que así no te ahogas con las aaaaa.
> Novio - Ah, mírala, qué listaaaaaa. Sí, fui aaaaandar.
> ( yo pregunto si es posible utilizar los dos verbos porque así lo había estudiado)
> Otro amigo: Se dice caminar. Es una actividad claramente. El verbo andar tiene muchas connotaciones, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Yo he buscado en otros hilos de Wordreference pero no aclaraban mi duda. Quizás debí haber escrito esta conversación para que entendías mejor, pero parecía mucho rollo



Pues voy a _*liarla *_un poco más (como peninsular-parlante) Yo en esta frase que citas: _*Novio:  Fui a andar por el parque. No llevaba el móvil conmigo. *_No utilizaría ni andar ni caminar. Diría ésto:   *Fuí a pasear por el parque*... So pena que fuera para hacer ejercicio que ya no sería a paso de paseo.

Efectivamente como ha dicho alguien, de utilizar el verbo andar, en el oral desaparecería la preposición : Fui (a)andar... alargando un poco la a inicial.

Saludos.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

También es la que yo prefiero, pero se puede pasear en cualquier tipo de vehículo...


----------



## germanbz

Elxenc said:


> Pues voy a _*liarla *_un poco más (como peninsular-parlante) Yo en esta frase que citas: _*Novio:  Fui a andar por el parque. No llevaba el móvil conmigo. *_No utilizaría ni andar ni caminar. Diría ésto:   *Fuí a pasear por el parque*... So pena que fuera para hacer ejercicio que ya no sería a paso de paseo.
> 
> Efectivamente como ha dicho alguien, de utilizar el verbo andar, en el oral desaparecería la preposición : Fui (a)andar... alargando un poco la a inicial.
> 
> Saludos.


Pues doy un poco más vuelta de tuerca sobre matices.

Si tuviese que escribir un diálogo de una pareja como es el caso, y pongamos él dice: me voy a XXXX por el parque. Usaría pasear o andar según el estado de ánimo que quiera transmitir, me explico:

Me voy a andar por el parque, me trae el pensamiento de alguien que sale a despejarse, a pensar.
Me voy a pasear por el parque, evoca una situación ludica, agradable, en la que el fin es el propio esparcimiento del paseo.

Por supuesto esto ya son usos concretos y matizados a un contexto. Eso sí, me voy a caminar por el parque me sonaría rarísimo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Antonio Machado nos da una respuesta, pero no la respuesta.

_Caminante, son tus huellas el camino, y nada más;
caminante, no hay camino, se hace camino al andar.
Al andar se hace camino, y al volver la vista atrás
se ve la senda que nunca se ha de volver a pisar.
Caminante, no hay camino, sino estelas en la mar._

Yo digo indistintamente 'Me voy a caminar un poco', 'Me voy andando' o 'Me voy a pasear'.
Se ha dicho que caminar es moverse a pie. Pero 'me voy andando' implica igualmente hacerlo a pie. 
Por si sirve de algo, la primera acepción de 'caminar', según el denostado DRAE es 'andar determinada distancia', con lo que no estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pues si digo 'me voy a caminar un poco' no veo por ningún lado que la distancia sea determinada.


----------



## loudspeaker

O como acabo de aprender la expresión "ir en el coche de San Fernando: un poquito a pie y otro poquito andando". Jajaja. Me gusta esto para darme cuenta de que andar y caminar es lo mismo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Andar y caminar no tienen un uso indistinto. Nadie diría 'Camina y que te zurzan' en ocasiones en que sería oportuno decir 'Anda y que te zurzan'.


----------



## loudspeaker

¡Anda, no me digas!   
Es una broma, Manuel. Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

loudspeaker said:


> ¡Anda, no me digas!
> Es una broma, Manuel. Gracias por la ayuda.


Me disculpo por la ambigüedad si has entendido que el 'Camina, y que te zurzan' te iba dirigido. Debí andar con más cuidado, y no andarme por las ramas.


----------



## loudspeaker

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Me disculpo por la ambigüedad si has entendido que el 'Camina, y que te zurzan' te iba dirigido. Debí andar con más cuidado, y no andarme por las ramas.



¡Anda, qué va, hombre! Yo tomo todo con humor


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

loudspeaker said:


> ¡Anda, qué va, hombre! Yo tomo todo con humor



Para otro ejemplo de que andar no es intercambiable con caminar busca el chotis 'Pichi', de 'Las Leandras', mejor en la versión de doña Celia Gámez.


----------



## jorgema

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Andar y caminar no tienen un uso indistinto. Nadie diría 'Camina y que te zurzan' en ocasiones en que sería oportuno decir 'Anda y que te zurzan'.



Por ciertas partes de América ese _andar_ sería intercambiable con _ir _o _irse_, pero definitivamente no con _caminar_: _"Pues vete y que te...". _​


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Antonio Machado nos da una respuesta, pero no la respuesta.
> 
> _Caminante, son tus huellas el camino, y nada más;
> caminante, no hay camino, se hace camino al andar.
> Al andar se hace camino, y al volver la vista atrás
> se ve la senda que nunca se ha de volver a pisar.
> Caminante, no hay camino, sino estelas en la mar._
> 
> Yo digo indistintamente 'Me voy a caminar un poco', 'Me voy andando' o 'Me voy a pasear'.
> Se ha dicho que caminar es moverse a pie. Pero 'me voy andando' implica igualmente hacerlo a pie.
> Por si sirve de algo, la primera acepción de 'caminar', según el denostado DRAE es 'andar determinada distancia', con lo que no estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pues si digo 'me voy a caminar un poco' no veo por ningún lado que la distancia sea determinada.


Bueno, como argumento del uso de "andar" hay un ejemplo más antiguo aún:

- ¡Lázaro, levántate y anda!
- ¿Y... anduvo?
- Sí, anduvo medio huevón unos días, pero después se le pasó.

Saludos.
_


----------



## Elxenc

Vampiro said:


> Bueno, como argumento del uso de "andar" hay un ejemplo más antiguo aún:
> 
> - ¡Lázaro, levántate y anda!
> - ¿Y... anduvo?
> - Sí, anduvo medio huevón unos días, pero después se le pasó.
> 
> Saludos.
> _




Por aquí en las Españas peninsulares este cuento tiene un final distinto, dado que se usa mucho el "incorrecto" pero muy popular "andó" en lugar del académico anduvo.

¡Lázaro, levántate y anda!
Y Lázaro andó.

Entonces siempre hay alguien que le/lo corrige y dice: anduvo, se dice anduvo.

El narrador corrige y dice:  Bueno... anduvo unos días _atontao_ (_se dice alguna palabra malsonante que obviaré_), pero al final _andó_.


----------



## uxux

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
¿Se puede decir tanto _A los cuatro meses habrás caminado 160 kilómetros_ como _A los cuatro meses habrás andado 160 kilómetros_?

¡Gracias!



*Unión de hilos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Jonno

Son casi sinónimos, y en tu caso podrías usar ambas palabras indistintamente.

La diferencia es que "andar" es de uso más general, pero "caminar" casi siempre lo usamos para personas o animales que se mueven de un lado a otro dando pasos.

Es decir, un coche o una bicicleta pueden "andar" 100 kilómetros, pero no pueden "caminar"... porque no tienen pies  También puedes decir que un reloj "no anda" si no funciona, pero nunca que "no camina".


----------

